# Format de vidéo lu par Apple TV3



## Pegaze (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Avant d'acheter une Apple TV, j'aimerai être certain que ce sera la solution à mon problème :
J'ai des vidéos que je n'arrive pas à lire sur ma télé Sony (qui était sensé être compatible avec les Divx&#8230; Seul les MPEG sont lus sans problème. Sony refuse de mettre à jour ses TV pour qu'elles puissent lire tous les formats vidéo comme la plupart des concurrents&#8230
J'ai des fichiers AVI, MP4, M4V ou encore H264&#8230; que je ne peux lire directement sur ma TV, depuis un disque dur réseau.

Est ce que l'Apple TV permettra bien de lire toutes ces vidéos directement sur la TV, depuis mon Mac ?
Merci d'avance.

Configuration : iMac OS 10.6.8


----------



## sparo (5 Janvier 2013)

L'Apple Tv ne peut lire que les vidéos qui ce trouvent dans iTunes de ton mac, qui est lui même très pointielleux sur le format ....
H264, mp4, mpeg2 mais avec as mal de limitation en terme de conteneur et de son ...

Donc en clair soit tu fait comme moi et tu converti tes vidéos avec handbrake pour les mettre dans iTunes ou tu n'achète pas d'appletv


----------



## Herugul (5 Janvier 2013)

J'ai fait comme Sparo, à savoir convertir ma bibliothèque entière avec Handbrake puis j'ai tout importé dans iTunes. La bibliothèque de mon mac pointe sur mon NAS, de cette façon, je n'ai aucun fichier en local sur ma machine. Le Mac et le nas sont connectés en ethernet sur le routeur.  j'attend maintenant mon Apple TV que je commanderais certainement demain


----------



## Pegaze (8 Janvier 2013)

Merci a tous les 2 &#128521;


----------



## Pegaze (9 Janvier 2013)

Ré bonjour,Une précision SVP :
Si je n'achète pas de Apple TV et que je veux continuer avec mon disque réseau seulement, quel format me conseillez vous d'utiliser pour mes vidéo (principalement des enregistrement a partis de Eye TV) ? 


Ma télé ne semble lire que les mpeg...
Y a t il un autre format plus "universel" ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2013)

perso je ne trouve aucune utilité à l'Apple TV bien trop limitée sauf à utiliser le jailbreak
j'ai préféré investir dans un Mac mini . Certes c'est pas le même prix mais bon , ça vaut le coup d'économiser je pense


----------



## Alino06 (11 Janvier 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> perso je ne trouve aucune utilité à l'Apple TV bien trop limitée sauf à utiliser le jailbreak
> j'ai préféré investir dans un Mac mini . Certes c'est pas le même prix mais bon , ça vaut le coup d'économiser je pense



Parce que tu ne sais pas t'en servir.
Une Apple TV3 couplé avec un Plex media center marche au poil et peut lire tout les formats, il suffit simplement d'utiliser soit le miroring soit un iDevice pour AirPlay (avec l'app. Plex).
Des logiciels annexes comme Airparrot peuvent aussi te permettre d'utiliser la TV comme un écran secondaire etc ...
Quand on connait les possibilités de l'ATV et qu'on sait s'en servir, elle vaut largement mieux que beaucoup de média center.

(Après je suis d'accord, le Mac Mini comme média center c'est la solution ultime, mais c'est aussi beaucoup beaucoup plus chère et moins facile à mettre en oeuvre (démarrage du mac avec une télécommande, lancement auto du média center etc ....)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> *Parce que tu ne sais pas t'en servir.*
> Une Apple TV3 couplé avec un Plex media center marche au poil et peut lire tout les formats, il suffit simplement d'utiliser soit le miroring soit un iDevice pour AirPlay (avec l'app. Plex).
> Des logiciels annexes comme Airparrot peuvent aussi te permettre d'utiliser la TV comme un écran secondaire etc ...
> Quand on connait les possibilités de l'ATV et qu'on sait s'en servir, elle vaut largement mieux que beaucoup de média center.
> ...



surement , en plus Plex miroring airPlay Airparrot sont des mots qui me font peur brrr...
 mais bon j'ai opté pour le Mac Mini et ça roule Raoul


----------



## Alino06 (11 Janvier 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> surement , en plus Plex miroring airPlay Airparrot sont des mots qui me font peur brrr...
> mais bon j'ai opté pour le Mac Mini et ça roule Raoul



C'est clair que le Mac mini c'est comme je le dis, pour moi (et pour toi visiblement aussi) le média center ultime.
C'est juste très réducteur de croire qu'on ne peut rien faire avec l'apple TV. Il me faut moins de 3 cliques sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad depuis mon canapé pour lancer n'importe quel fichier vidéo dans n'importe quel format par exemple avec l'ATV même pas "reveillé" (donc en veille), le tout stocké sur le mac (sans avoir besoin de transférer mes fichiers vers l'iPhone etc ..., l'iDevice ne servant que de télécommande / passerelle Airplay


----------



## Pegaze (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour Alino 06,
Si je comprends bien, tu arrives a faire exactement ce que je voudrai, avec ton Apple TV.
Peux tu préciser "_Une Apple TV3 couplé avec un Plex media center marche au poil et peut  lire tout les formats, il suffit simplement d'utiliser soit le miroring  soit un iDevice pour AirPlay (avec l'app. Plex).
Des logiciels annexes comme Airparrot peuvent aussi te permettre d'utiliser la TV comme un écran secondaire etc .."
J'comprends rien :rose:
Et est ce que tout cela est bien compatible avec Mas OS 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard) ?
Merci
_


----------



## Alino06 (12 Janvier 2013)

AirParrot est compatible il me semble (mais à vérifier sur le site de l'éditeur) avec 10.6.8, perso je m'en sers quasiment pas de ce logiciel, je le trouve parfois pas très fluide Par contre tu n'as pas de mirroring par défaut avec 10.6.8

Pour Plex, il suffit d'installer le "serveur" sur le Mac, d'installer l'app. sur un iDevice, et s'en servir avec AirPlay, tu trouveras plus d'infos sur le site de Plexapp perso j'en suis super content ça marche au poil, qualité top, fluide etc ...


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'rejoind les comentaires précédents... Plex pour moi reste le top , il permet de disposer de toute ta filmographie dans ta poche grâce a l'app IOS (bien entendu a condition que ton mac/pc ou nas chez toi soit allumé) ... Puis arrivé chez toi , tu peux profiter de la fin de ton film par exemple sur ton écran juste en cliquant sur l'icone airplay, en choisant l'ATV... Nickel.

Tu peux même mettre ta musique et économiser un abonnement itunes match par exemple..

Sinon Airparrot, connais pas..


----------



## stivjobs (13 Janvier 2013)

Juste une petite question, ça parait assez idiot de devoir passer d'un mac à un iphone uniquement pour envoyer en Airplay à l'ATV, qui lui-même enverra à la TV. Il n'y a pas moyen d'utiliser le "serveur" Plex installé sur le mac pour envoyer directement en Airplay à l'ATV ?

Autre question, puisque je vois du monde parler de NAS, j'ai un Synology et Video Station (app native) semble répondre aux mêmes besoins, mais n'accepte que certains types de fichiers. Personne n'aurait sous la main un petit utilitaire de conversion qui serait installable directement sur le Syno ? Merci d'avance


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (13 Janvier 2013)

"Juste une petite question, ça parait assez idiot de devoir passer d'un mac à un iphone uniquement pour envoyer en Airplay à l'ATV, qui lui-même enverra à la TV. Il n'y a pas moyen d'utiliser le "serveur" Plex installé sur le mac pour envoyer directement en Airplay à l'ATV ?"

Le seul moyen est une ATV2 Jailbreaké pour pouvoir y installer le client plex, sinon obligé d'en passé par une solution detourné comme dit plus haut...

Apres suivant les exigences de chacun c'est possible de faire beaucoup plus simple par exemple ma télé samsung capte direct le serveur plex en DLNA, idem pour la freebox v6... Mais dans ce cas de figure , pas de jaquettes , ni de resumé etc..

Sinon pour ton NAS, aucune idée.


----------



## Sylow (13 Janvier 2013)

J ai l Apple TV 2 depuis bientôt 1 an, ça à révolutionne la télé pour moi, je ne la regarde jamais mais je suis un amateur de films !J exploite son potentiel via le jailbreak, je n ai qu un C2D 2,8ghz j ai pas envie ce mettre 12h à convertir mes films...
Avec ça j ai acheté atv2 qui permet de lire tous les fichiers vidéos de ton Mac a distance et même les dd externes. 


J te déconseillent xbmc, c est un très beau software mais très très lourd.


----------



## Arthemus (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans le même genre j'utilise pour ma part StreamToMe qui remplace Airvideo que j'utilisait jusqu'alors.
On installe un petit soft sur le Mac qui permet de déterminer les dossiers que l'on veut exploiter.

Puis avec l'Ipad ou l'ipgone on navigue dans ces dossiers de film ou de photo (iphoto) et on envoie ce que l'on veut sur la TV grace à l'AppleTV.

De la sorte, pour l'usage que j'en fais, je n'ai plus besoin de jailbreaker l'AppleTV.


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Janvier 2013)

Sylow a dit:


> J te déconseillent xbmc, c est un très beau software mais très très lourd.



Ah bon ?
je l'utilise tous les jours et cela va tres bien , l'appli sur iphone est tres bien faite en plus .
vu les commentaires sur plex , va falloir tester 

En gros tu lui trouves quoi comme avantages ? ( à plex )


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (14 Janvier 2013)

Perso, j'utilise plex pour myplex principalement , autrement dit pour pouvoir avoir acces a tout en mobilité sur l'iphone et le powerbook en laissant le serveur tourner chez moi, je ne savais pas qu'xbmc gérais ça , j'devrais peut être creuser, tester de ce coté la...


----------



## Arthemus (15 Janvier 2013)

Après la lecture de vos commentaires je viens d'installer PLEX sur l'ipad et donc la partie server sur la mac.

Sur l'ipad, la présentation est fabuleuse avec les résumés des films/séries TV.
Puis la diffusion sur la TV via appleTV se passe bien.

Mais il y a un très gros problème ...
La reconnaissance des fichiers est plus qu'hasardeuse ... De nombreux fichiers vidéo se voient affublés d'une mauvaise jaquette.
Parfois ça ne tombe pas très loin (CARS 2 est vu comme CARS), parfois ça n'a rien à voir ...

Savez-vous à quoi cela est du ou s'il y a une méthode pour éviter ces erreurs car en l'état le système n'est pas utilisable et c'est bien dommage...

Merci.


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (16 Janvier 2013)

Tu peux utiliser le media manager pour corriger les infos incorrect... mettre les jaquettes  en fr etc.. Moi aussi ça m'es arrivé , mais le pourcentage etait tres faible , ça prend pas bien longtemps a corriger


----------



## Pegaze (16 Janvier 2013)

Bien, si j'ai bien tout suivi (merci pour toutes ces infos) :

1) J'installe plex server sur mon iMax (c'est bien l'appli que je trouve ici www.plexapp.com ?)
2) J'installe plex sur mon iPad (dispo sur l'appstore a 4,49)
3) et c'est tout ?? !!! 
Avec l'appletv connectée sur ma télé, je pourrai donc (enfin !) lire mes vidéo 
stockées sur mon disque réseau, quelque soit leur format, directement  sur ma télé 
en pilotant le tout depuis mon iMac ou mon iPad.
En plus, si j'ai bien tout compris sur le site de plex, je pourrai lire sur mon iPad, toutes les vidéos stockées sur mon disque réseau, de n'importe ou ?

C'est top ! Mais ça me paraît trop simple et trop beau :-/
Vous pouvez me le confirmer ?
Merci


----------



## nikolo (16 Janvier 2013)

Pegaze a dit:


> Bien, si j'ai bien tout suivi (merci pour toutes ces infos) :
> 
> 1) J'installe plex server sur mon iMax (c'est bien l'appli que je trouve ici www.plexapp.com ?)
> 2) J'installe plex sur mon iPad (dispo sur l'appstore a 4,49)
> ...




Je crois que le serveur plex nécessite d'avoir le mac allumé.


----------



## Arthemus (16 Janvier 2013)

Oui je pense que tu as tout compris.

Je parle d'expérience, je fais cela depuis quelques jours avec PLEX et tout fonctionne (sauf parfois pour la reconnaissance automatique des épisodes, mais ça on pourra en parler plus tard).

Donc tu installes PLEX sur l'ipad.
Tu installes aussi PLEX MEDIA SERVER, à télécharger depuis le site de plex sur la page iOs.
Ensuite, au quotidien, quand tu regarderas un film sur ton ipad, via l'application plex, tu indiqueras dans cette application que la sortie vidéo doit se faire sur l'appleTV. Il y a un petit bouton qui permet de choisir la sortie.
Une fois le film lancé, tu peux éteindre l'ipad, mais pas le mac qui lui contient le film.
En fait l'ipad fait le lien entre le mac et l'appleTV.

Pour ma part au début l'image était de très mauvaise qualité.
Il ne faut pas s'inquiéter, il y a des paramètres à régler et après c'est très bien !

Tout se fait en fait au niveau du mac.
Le Plex media server, va ouvrir une page safari et te donner accès à tous les réglages dont le plus important, celui du choix du dossier où se situent tes films.
Tu peux en avoir plusieurs. Pour ma part par exemple j'ai un dossier FILM, puis un autre SERIES TV, avec une icône différente.
Ensuite PLEX va scanner tout ça et te trouver les jaquettes et résumés.
C'est là où j'ai eu des problèmes de reconnaissance.
La solution que j'ai trouvée est qu'il faut bien inscrire, dans le nom du fichier, le nom du film avec son année entre parenthèse. Pour les séries, le titre puis la saison et l'épisode ( xxx S01E12, par exemple).

Voilà, au final le résultat est très plaisant !
Ce soir j'ai regardé par exemple du HEROES (oui je suis un peu en retard !) et sur la page des épisodes il y avait en image de fond une photo de la séries et le génériques tournait dessus !!!

Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (17 Janvier 2013)

"En plus, si j'ai bien tout compris sur le site de plex, je pourrai lire sur mon iPad, toutes les vidéos stockées sur mon disque réseau, de n'importe ou ?"

"Je crois que le serveur plex nécessite d'avoir le mac allumé."



Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre post , apparemment il y a des NAS compatible pour executer PMS...

http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/...achat-dun-nas/

http://translate.google.com/translat...Server_and_NAS



liste des nas compatible: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhqU12yGv_OxdC1VYjYtMmRiSlVReVZhNVBLZ0JxSmc#gid=0


----------



## Pegaze (26 Janvier 2013)

Apple TV achetée, Plex Media Server installé sur le Mac, Plex installé sur l'iPad, et....

... c'est la Fête  tout fonctionne :love:

Toutes mes vidéo, quel que soit le format, peuvent desormaient être lue directement sur ma télé (ou sur l'ipad !!), en pilotant le tout depuis l'ipad. 
Le pied 
2 précisions :
- J'ai fait une mise à jour de mon OS vers Mountain Lion (10.8.2)
- les débuts avec Plex Media Server sont un peu confus. J'ai un peu "tatonné" avant de trouver comment faire pour ajouter mon disque réseau.

Mais le résultat est conforme a mes attentes et à ce que Alino06 expliquait 
Merci des conseils !!


----------



## nikolo (27 Janvier 2013)

Pegaze a dit:


> Apple TV achetée, Plex Media Server installé sur le Mac, Plex installé sur l'iPad, et....
> 
> ... c'est la Fête  tout fonctionne :love:
> 
> ...



Bonne nouvelle.

Ce qui serait bien c'est que tu explique aux autres qui ne savent pas comment tu as réussi à monter ton disque reseau


----------

